# Texas lawmaker: Sex offenders shouldn't be EMTs



## Sasha (Mar 11, 2009)

*Texas lawmaker: Sex offenders shouldn't be EMTs*
Full Article Here


> State Sen. Jane Nelson, long an advocate for tighter regulation of state-certified employees who deal with vulnerable people, was shocked to learn that registered sex offenders could be licensed to work as emergency medical technicians in Texas.
> 
> Now, she's sponsoring a bill that would end the practice.
> 
> ...



Intially while reading this, I was shocked and appalled. However, this quote got me thinking:



> The Department of State Health Services currently licenses EMTs on a case-by-case basis and has the discretion to approve even those who have committed serious crimes.



It's ridiculous what some people get on the sex offender list for, anything from being 18 and having a 16 year old girlfriend/boyfriend, making sexual comments or urinating in public. I think if it's truly done case by case, and they're not violent offenders or anything, then by all means, allow them.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 11, 2009)

Sasha said:


> It's ridiculous what some people get on the sex offender list for, anything from being 18 and having a 16 year old girlfriend/boyfriend, making sexual comments or urinating in public. I think if it's truly done case by case, and they're not violent offenders or anything, then by all means, allow them.


Are you intentionally trying to make me fall in love with you?  Because if you keep up with these incredibly intelligent posts like this, it's going to happen.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 12, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Are you intentionally trying to make me fall in love with you?  Because if you keep up with these incredibly intelligent posts like this, it's going to happen.



Hey buddy - hands off. She's mine. We're planning on eloping to Argentina and starting an alpaca ranch.

But yes - I think that being a registered sex offender should not necessarily preclude one from becoming an EMT. They should be HIGHLY scrutinized, but not automatically barred. I know of 2 kids who are registered sex offenders for streaking at a HS football game... stupid, yes... predatory or dangerous... not really.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 12, 2009)

No worries.  I'm Mormon, so I'll take you both!  Intelligence and a sense of humor together are very attractive!  And I always wanted to be a Gaucho.

How is your Español?


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 12, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Are you intentionally trying to make me fall in love with you?  Because if you keep up with these incredibly intelligent posts like this, it's going to happen.


I think most guys here at emtlife have fallen for sasha.
While our service requires a criminal records check if a applicant has a record they have to provide the details.  If it's for something say 20 yrs ago and they have been crime free since then yes.  If it's for child molestation or drug dealing then NO.  It depends on the circumstances.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 12, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> No worries.  I'm Mormon, so I'll take you both!  Intelligence and a sense of humor together are very attractive!  And I always wanted to be a Gaucho.
> 
> How is your Español?



Wasn't polygamy banned by the LDS church banned in the late 1800's
(I had the 6 discussions from 2 elders back in the late 80's I never joined because at the time I was a 2 pack a day smoke I've  quit smoking since then) .


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 12, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I think most guys here at emtlife have fallen for sasha.


LOL!  How could they not?  



fortsmithman said:


> Wasn't polygamy banned by the LDS church banned in the late 1800's


Sure.  But many of us remain traditionalists, not bound by the laws of false prophets.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 12, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> But yes - I think that being a registered sex offender should not necessarily preclude one from becoming an EMT. They should be HIGHLY scrutinized, but not automatically barred. I know of 2 kids who are registered sex offenders for streaking at a HS football game... stupid, yes... predatory or dangerous... not really.



So how is sex offender defined exactly?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 12, 2009)

firecoins said:


> So how is sex offender defined exactly?



Dictionary.com defines it as one who has committed a sex crime, defined as:


> n.   Conduct of a sexual or indecent nature toward another person that is accompanied by actual or threatened physical force or that induces fear, shame, or mental suffering.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 12, 2009)

Thats a fine dictionary definition but it isn't in line with how it is being described in the posts above.  Apparently people streaking at a football game or urinating in public are being convited as sex offenders.   If this is true, the Texas legal definition is different from the dictionary version.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 12, 2009)

firecoins said:


> So how is sex offender defined exactly?


Very loosely and not very well, which is where the problems come up.  There is a huge difference between someone who get's arrested for streaking as a prank (indecent exposure to minors), someone who is 17 having consensual sex with a 16 year old, and someone who goes after little kids.  Unfortunately, all, if arrested and convicted, will have the "sex offender" tag stuck on them for life.  Another nice "justice is blind" moment...


----------



## Sasha (Mar 12, 2009)

> Apparently people streaking at a football game or urinating in public are being convited as sex offenders.





> Conduct of a* sexual or indecent nature *toward another person



Streaking and urinating fall under "indecent nature" in my book, both of which can cause "shame" to those who are uncomfortable with the human body. Some people feel any show of skin is indecent and sexual.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Streaking and urinating fall under "indecent nature" in my book, both of which can cause "shame" to those who are uncomfortable with the human body. Some people feel any show of skin is indecent and sexual.



Most people see rape and child molestation as sex offenders.  Public urination is the same level?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 12, 2009)

firecoins said:


> Most people see rape and child molestation as sex offenders.  Public urination is the same level?



According to common sense, no. According to the law, yes.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> According to common sense, no. According to the law, yes.



which is my problem.  Thie "law" has a broad stroke.  Someone who was caught urinating in publis is not necessarily going to cause a patient any problems.  A rapist/fondler/pedophile is probably goig to be a threat to a patient.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 12, 2009)

firecoins said:


> which is my problem.  Thie "law" has a broad stroke.  Someone who was caught urinating in publis is not necessarily going to cause a patient any problems.  A rapist/fondler/pedophile is probably goig to be a threat to a patient.



That's why I was pleased to read that Texas handles it on a case by case basis and does not just eliminate all people on the sexual offenders list with one broad statement.


----------



## zacdav89 (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/SOTWDocs/PE/htm/PE.21.htm#21.01

This is a link to the state of Texas revised statues penal code chapter 21 sexual offenses, and it has all the definitions, way to long to list here but available for debate


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, that is an incomplete list in the context of this discussion.  Those are penal laws, not registration laws, which do include Public Urination and Indecent Exposure, as well as taking pictures of your own naked baby in the bathtub, breastfeeding pics, restraining an out of control child, or taking your own child if you do not have custody.  None of those are "sex crimes" by any reasonable definition, but they are by the registration laws.


----------



## zacdav89 (Mar 12, 2009)

*the read of a Century or just a long*

Sorry that was a 15 sec google search to the Texas revised statues, you can look around all the site and get all the information you would like that link was just the definitions to the beginning of the laws that cover what is consider a sexual offense in the state of Texas this link will take you to all the laws on the books and there text for the state of Texas, one great way to waste a day 
http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/


----------



## jochi1543 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hah, we had a guy working at our service who was awaiting trial for manslaughter...and it was common enough knowledge that a casual just told our supervisor to Google the guy and all the info came up on the very first page.


----------

